
Palm responds to Apple iTunes threat - chanux
http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS7089049919.html?kc=rss
======
jsz0
I think it's a bit lazy on Palm's part to rely on Apple for this
functionality. I've seen other syncing apps that simply read the iTunes
library XML and serve the same purpose in the end. Seems like a more
sustainable way of ensuring the functionality will continue to work as
advertised. Palm's method is a bit reckless but in the end it may be in
Apple's best interest to just ignore it. Anyone who is super concerned about
syncing natively in the iTunes application is probably more than happy to buy
an iPhone so what is the impact? Not much.

On an unrelated note I wonder how long Pre can hold out at $200/8GB and have
any hope of competing with the 3GS/16GB and $99/3G.

